# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Как к одному компьютеру подключить 100 USB-модемов?

## freeneutron

Реальная задачка. Хотелось бы узнать какие есть возможности...

_Добавлено через 50 минут 27 секунд_
Это наверно экзотика, но такое ведь можно и руками собрать. Сколько интересно будет стоить?

----------


## Cheechako

> Реальная задачка...


 С точки зрения электротехники: 500мА на вход (для соответствия стандарту) * 100 штук = 50А; интересный прибор получится :)

----------


## freeneutron

50А * 5V = 250W. Ну и что... Любой блок питания для компьютера потянет...

----------


## Cheechako

> Любой блок питания для компьютера потянет...


Но не дорожки печатной платы.
Да и пропускной способности шины хватит разве что на dial-up модемы :(
Устройство должно быть очень нетривиальным.

----------


## freeneutron

По моему, перегрев дорожек - это не такая уж значительная проблема. Есть много способов решить ее. Самый тупой - это запитать каждый модуль отдельной парой проводов. Кроме того, есть специальные программы, которые рисуют плату с учетом всех подобных нюансов. И если есть тупое решение проблемы, то можно быть уверенным, что программа найдет и более изящное. Что касается пропускной способности, то ее должно хватить, так как модемы предполагается использовать исключительно для приема и отправки СМС.

----------


## arhanim

имхо - неверная постановка. В чем все-же задача - получить 100 модемов, или 100 юсб-портов?

Если модемы - куча модемов в телекоммуникационных компаниях, насколько я знаю (агентство ОБС... чтоб наверняка сказать, надо рыть, а лень.. посмотри сам), реализуется через спец. платы. В эту сторону и копать.. Но это наверняка дорого.

Если вспомнить Козьму Пруткова, который велел зрить в корень - то у тебя похоже задача вообще не в том, чтобы подключить кучу модемов, а в том, чтобы отправлять кучу СМС. Т.е. 100 USB(COM)-модемов - наверняка не единственный (не лучший?) способ. В эту сторону тоже рыть =))

----------

